# Out the door



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Well fellow anglers the winds have died down . The sun is about to rise and the fish are calling . Im outta here to wet some lines . Anybody else heading out today to try there luck ?

If so Good Luck out there be safe .


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

1 snook 16"

1 trout 22"

Off 192 causeway. alot of baitfish 10-15 feet of shore in the park. beautiful morning--thank god the wind is gone.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Ladyfish and blues at the Mel Bch Pier this AM . Got report a few Spanish Macs were landed yesterday in the am 26 to 28 inches on live finger mullet . Using bobbers and bottom rigs. 
Yea flistell the wind has died down  we just need the sun to shine.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Wooooooo Hoooooooo !!!!!!! Sounds like ya'all had fun today, while I was slaving at work...... lol.... I'm heading down to Sebastion with a couple friends from work tomorrow after work...... Plan on getting there around 4 or so.......... Gonna fish the inlet I think.......... Hope we do well


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Good luck to ya all at the Inlet Redsgurl . Save a few reds and snook for me.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Well Kozlow, all the Red's and Snook that were there when I got there were still there when I left. I did manage to thin out some of the catfish though. Bait was sooooooooo easy to get though ! I got down there aorund 5 in the p.m., and stayed till about 1 this a.m. I went to the south entrance, and fished on the east side of the bridge, off of the rocks. Untill around 10:30, about an hour after it got to be wall-to-wall. I was using finger-mullet, and a lot of the guys were using buck-tails. I didn't see anyone bring anything in..... After my second line got fouled by the ******* that decided he HAD to fish 6' away from me, I packed it in and went down to the flats by the campground. I was rewarded with a beautiful star lit evening, and the moon was gorgeous. I kept waiting for SOMEthing to crash the never-end pods, but settled for the view. I stayed till about 1 or so, and headed back to the house. Havn't decided where I'm gonna go today. Good luck. 
Suz


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

*Indialantic surf*

I hit the river and stocked up on mullet this morning, then went down to Canova beach to teach 'em to swim. No takers. It was too slow so I hopped on down to the Shark Pit. A little better there. A few bites and I finally landed two nice 3lb blues before I retired to watch some football. Had a third one hooked, and it was bigger, but it spit the hook as it approached the sand. The damn sinker and hook came flying at me so fast I barely had time to duck out of the way!

Conditions weren't great, but it was good to at least wet a line again. Large surf, a consistent wind out of the north, and a lot of current from the south. At least the weeds weren't too bad.

How 'bout them Vols! 10 - 6 final. Yeah!


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

*Go Vols!*

Figures that Tenn. would do so well in that game considering that I decided to go fishing instead of watching the game (figured I'd save myself the dissapointment lol). Oh well, I caught a few trout and almost landed a nice red. Now I just need to get a recording of the game to watch and I'll be content!


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Went and tried my hand at surf fishing today. I was down by Cherie Down. Stopped at the river and got some bait, but it sure wasn't as easy to find as it was down south by Sebastian. Managed to land a couple of reds. Just under slot though. And almost pure silver. Beautiful............ Even caught more catfish. Somebody put the catfish curse on me ! Argg ... There were a few people fishing, but for some reason, they weren't catching anything. So nice to be able to get back to the water ! Thinkin about tryin Playalinda or maybe I'll donate some rigging in Haulover tomorrow........


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

*Might see you out there...*

I'm headed out to Playalinda in a few more hours (heading off into the lagoon with my canoe though) and then I'll be headed over to Haulover once the wind picks up - just hope it's not too crowded there. Good luck!


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Let me know how you did...... I have a kayak, and usually haunt the Cocoa Beach canals with it in the winter. I'm not familiar with the layout of the lagoon on that side, but that may be a place I need to learn. Maybe I'll see ya @ Haulover. Hope you had fun.....
Suz


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Where did this WEATHER come from ?!?!?!?! And it took the bait ~!~!~!~! Was gonna head north today, up around Playalinda or Haulover. That is until I got to the water and saw the wind was howling. Headed east, and went over to Cocoa Beach. The trout were so thick... Nothing of any size. But there were plenty, had they been in season. The bite ended around 3, and just as I was using the last of the highly coveted finger mullet, the wind died. Fished some stuff out of the tacklebox till I got too cold. Maybe this week, things will sort themselves back out. Hope ya'all had fun today. Hey..... Where is the Shark Pit??????????


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Redsgurl
A1A south on your way to the Inlet just past Publix through Mel Bch. After you go past Publix about 1/4 mile heading south look on your left and you will see some areas to pull over in . Your there just a word of advise watch out for the sand unless you have 4 WD you will get stuck , park by the road .


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Ahhhhhh.. Thanks Kozlow...... I've seen that place a million times.. It has the parking on both sides of the narrow entrance...... A lot of the kids surf down there.......


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Redsgurl,

I think you're thinking of Coconut Point Park. It's a little further south. No real "narrow entrance" to speak of. Just dirt and sugar sand.


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

Redsgurl, I'm pretty new to fishing the southern part of the Mosquito Lagoon from a canoe but I have found a few places that hold reds and trout. Eddy Creek is a great place though - there are some great flats within five minutes of paddling. Also, right outside of Eddy Creek are some really thick grass flats that I haven't checked out too much yet (too much wind) but that look promising. 

Have you checked out the northern part of Mosquito Lagoon (Oak Hill area)? A lot of the local kayakers/canoers in this area make the extra drive to get away from all the 'run and bump' type of activity in the south part of the lagoon and the IRL. A lot of islands, oyster bars, and skinny water up there to explore or just to get lost in (better bring a GPS or a good map).


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

Hi wtf.....
I love Eddy Creek........ Went up there a lot at the beginning of the summer. Never came home empty handed. Because it's so shallow around there, didn't have to fight the boats. Never did make it through the cut to the other side; always did so well on the south side...... The place bangs with Red's ALL the time, and with all the growth there, I'm sure the snook would be loaded too. Saw a lot of Tarpon rolling, but never got them interested enough to take anything I had to offer....... I'm not too familiar with the north side of the lagoon. Most of my fishing is boatless these days, unless I get lucky and one of my friends gets a "kitchen pass from home". . I just mainly drive around and hit the spots I'm used to, depending on the weather. Always up for a new place though. You're right about being able to explore the lagoon. And the map is a must. They have them @ Wal_mart for like $10. they also have topographicals. Waterproof. Gotta have 'em. Don't need the G.P.S., till i get a boat, {I dont see myself paddling the kayak all over the lagoon} and I don't see that happening anytime soon........ Sounds like you had a blast though........ catch anything?


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

O.K. Mullet, cool. thanks... I keep seein ya'all post about fishing down there, and I couldnt figure out where the heck you were talkin about. I liveabout an hour north, and I'm not too familiar with that area........... Thanks though. I'll bear that in mind next time I head south.
Suz


----------



## Mullet Wrangler (Jul 4, 2003)

Redsgurl,

It's a nice spot if you're headed to Sebastian, but I don't know if I'd make a trip just for the pit itself. The pit's better than the local beach only because swimmers and surfers don't bother going there. But as far as straight surf fishing, I've done a lot better at the beach at Playalinda than at the pit. The trough at PL I think is deeper and closer.


----------



## Redsgurl (Nov 3, 2003)

ok mullet........ Thanks. Don't think i'll be heading to either beach this week. This wind isn't goin anywhere anytime soon...... But I sure do appreciate the info.... I've river fished forever, and the beach thing is new to me. I had soooooo much fun this weekend tryin stuff. Guess I'll have to wait till next week to head back to the land of sand. I know the pompano are gonna start runnin soon, and I need to go up to Playalinda to renew my pass....... 

Suz


----------

